# NFS Borken; RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5) [Solv]

## KWhat

Ok NFS magically stopped working (seems to be a common problem with gentoo these days).

No upgrade was done, not changes to the config on the server.

Client returns the following.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #mount -t nfs 192.168.0.20:/mnt/data /mnt/server/data
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on euclid.1stleg.com:/mnt/data,
> ...

 

dmesg and the message logs have nothing in them.  Checking the message log on the server returns nothing about the incident however after restarting nfsd i get the error RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).  And the service returns OK.  Pleased not that portmap is running and so is rpc.statd.  iptables is disabled and the error still persists.  

Again this randomly happened over night.

Ideas?Last edited by KWhat on Fri Jan 18, 2008 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

rpcinfo -p 192.168.0.20

Does it show portmapper running?

----------

## KWhat

yes it does... here is the strange thing, i installed nfs-utils on the client system and now it works... Very strange.  I would still like to know whats causing this issue as it just showed up.

```

rpcinfo -p 192.168.0.20 

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp   1030  status

    100024    1   tcp   4300  status

    100005    1   udp   1038  mountd

    100005    1   tcp   3406  mountd

    100005    2   udp   1038  mountd

    100005    2   tcp   3406  mountd

    100005    3   udp   1038  mountd

    100005    3   tcp   3406  mountd

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100021    1   udp   1039  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp   1039  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp   1039  nlockmgr

```

----------

## Jaglover

Frankly, looking at contents of nfs-utils package I do not understand how it worked without it.   :Confused: 

----------

## KWhat

From the docs i found it seemed to suggest that nfs-utils was not needed for only the simplest of nfs sharing... I guess i will chalk this one up to a quirk.

Thanks

----------

## bastibasti

same here. any solution yet?

----------

## Jaglover

 *bastibasti wrote:*   

> same here. any solution yet?

 

This thread is marked Solved. If you need help tell us what's wrong with your network/computers.

----------

## KWhat

 *bastibasti wrote:*   

> same here. any solution yet?

 

Solution was to install nfs-utils.

----------

